# Retriever...



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Which would be the best overall retriever? The funnel or the straight? I've never used a straight before.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Is this for the sectional cable? The cut end works well as a retriever on its own. For bigger items I prefer the funnel attachment.
I find it's easier to get down the drain than the straight attachment.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> Is this for the sectional cable? The cut end works well as a retriever on its own. For bigger items I prefer the funnel attachment.
> I find it's easier to get down the drain than the straight attachment.







Yes I'm planning on putting together a 7/8" sectional package and run from a drill.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I like to stretch augers out.ever more for.retrieving


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I would say it depends on the object you’re try to retrieve. Generally the cone is my go to, but I have one section of 1 1/4” cable that the end broke off before I bought it. When I get into a drain that just won’t open with a cutter I’ll punch a hole just so I can see what I’m dealing with.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I pulled back a toilet bowl cleaning brush head once with the funnel auger. The lady new what had gone down the toilet and that enabled me to choose the correct retriever head. The brush head came un-screwed while she was cleaning the W/C and she just flushed it! Then it backed up the whole house....:vs_laugh:


But with a stoppage in a main line, I use the straight auger {retriever head} to pull back a sample of the stoppage. Then I know what my next attachment is.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Yes I'm planning on putting together a 7/8" sectional package and run from a drill.










Where have you been?! You haven't been here in ages. Got tired of the ridgid forum?

Anyway, glad to have you back contributing.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Where have you been?! You haven't been here in ages. Got tired of the ridgid forum?
> 
> Anyway, glad to have you back contributing.







The Ridgid forum has been dead for around 2 years now.


Yeah it's been 5 years. I got tired of being looked down upon as a drain cleaner (not a plumber) by a few guys but I think they're gone now :vs_whistle:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Proud to be a Master Drain Man, as while as being a Master Plumber :biggrin:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

AssTyme said:


> The Ridgid forum has been dead for around 2 years now.
> 
> 
> Yeah it's been 5 years. I got tired of being looked down upon as a drain cleaner (not a plumber) by a few guys but I think they're gone now :vs_whistle:



Took me a long time to get an apprenticeship.. but it's like a double standard..

Even my boss treats our plumbers better than his drain cleaners even though we work, longer, harder and have a much more demanding job... Alot of other plumbers I meet say i dont know how you do it...

I Say I just do it because that's what needs to be done to fix the problem... Drain cleaning is an art as well as a science you need to know how to use your equipment.. 

Today I was working and an acquaintance I know through a friend who works for another company called me and asked me what I think about getting his cable stuck so I gave him some pointers...

Nothing to me is more satisfying than seeing a large vortex of a plugged drain going down..

We need more people like yourself who contribute I have been reading your posts for years and you have shared a wealth of information.. 

Drain cleaning will be its own trade in the future... if there is a gas fitter, and refrigeration mechanic why can't thier be a plumber and Drainage Technician


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Asstyme I really enjoy and learn from your posts too


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Where have you been?! You haven't been here in ages. Got tired of the ridgid forum?
> 
> Anyway, glad to have you back contributing.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> The Ridgid forum has been dead for around 2 years now.
> 
> 
> Yeah it's been 5 years. I got tired of being looked down upon as a drain cleaner (not a plumber) by a few guys but I think they're gone now :vs_whistle:


It wasn't you being a drain cleaner that caused friction but your personality.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> It wasn't you being a drain cleaner that caused friction but your personality.







Yes, you have been my #1 critic over the years right from the start. I've taken plenty of abuse from you :sad2:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Yes, you have been my #1 critic over the years right from the start. I've taken plenty of abuse from you :sad2:


If thats how you want to remember it, go ahead but also remember. I've apologized to you publicly and privately for treating you like an apprentice who didn't know their place. For anyone who wants to see for themselves, go to the ridgid forum, click on asstymes profile, click on posts and pg 1 and decide for yourself. 

Now apparently you still hold a grudge based off the screenshots I get of you still talking crap on me years after our last interaction in other facebook groups but really I don't care. Hold a grudge, don't hold a grudge, cyberstalk me, etc makes no difference to me.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Can you shake hands and let the past be in the past. We are grown professional men and just let it go and move on. Respect.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Back on Point !
Here is what I like for Retrievers, notice the ones with the J-Hook is for
retrieving broken or lost cables in the line, they come in different sizes :biggrin:

https://www.gorlitz.com/images/Retrievers_l.jpg


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Back on Point !
> Here is what I like for Retrievers, notice the ones with the *J-Hook* is for
> retrieving broken or lost cables in the line, they come in different sizes :biggrin:
> 
> https://www.gorlitz.com/images/Retrievers_l.jpg







I've got one of those for my 300. Don't think I've ever used it though.


----------

